# Jamal Crawford or Kirk Hinrich?



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

They ask this question on the Bulls board everyday, so Knicks board, who is the better player?


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i havent seen much of kirk, but from what i did see, ill take jamal.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

Jamal is the better offensive player, hands down. More creative, a better finisher around the rim and harder to defend than Hinrich. His shot is prettier than Kirk's for sure, but both shoot a maddeningly low pct from the field.

Hinrich is the better defender hands down. Has the ability to *FRUSTRATE* anybody Skiles puts him on. Will stay chest to chest with his opponent from opening tip to the final whistle. Jamal had (has?) a tendency to play matador defense unless he is inspired. _[Like the first time he went head-to-head with LeBron James. In that game Jamal's defense was reminiscent of Kobe Bryant, and I'm not kidding. Just more tantalizing evidence of what this kid could be. :uhoh:]_


Jamal is better at getting steals though because of his quickness and long arms. They are about equal as rebounders and distributors of the ball, although Hinrich is more willing to pass than Crawford.

What really separates them is in mental toughness. Jamal has a tendency to disappear in games when his shot is not falling or he feels he is not getting call from the officials. Plus, if JC gets banged really hard in the lane a few times, you can forget about him venturing in there anytime soon afterwards. Hinrich plays hard all the time, period. He is used to other players trying to intimidate him because they look at his color and immediately disregard any notion that he has any real talent. [How ironic! :angel: ]

Having said all that, I think JC has far more POTENTIAL to be better than Hinrich could ever imagine to be. His ceiling should be similiar to Penny Hardaway [when he was healthy].

Hinrich is more consistent and therefore more reliable. A solid citizen on and off the court who gives you everything he has every minute he's out there, but with less spectacular offensive production. His ceiling would make him similiar to Joe Dumars. 


With all that in mind, I pick Hinrich right now because he is closer to his ceiling than JC is. When JC becomes more consistent and gets nearer to his ceiling, I will pick him.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

If I could trade JC for Kirk straight up I would, and I'd put Kirk at PG and Marbury at SG.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

two 6'2 guys wouldnt really work...and our problem isnt our backcourt oak. jamal and steph can matchup with any backcourt in the league. our frontcourt is the shortest is the league.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

PennyHardaway said:


> two 6'2 guys wouldnt really work...and our problem isnt our backcourt oak. jamal and steph can matchup with any backcourt in the league. our frontcourt is the shortest is the league.


Eh, you might be right, it's not like I put a ton of thought into, but here's my feelings. Jamal doesn't play like he's 6'5 in the first place. He never posts up, rarely penetrates, and pretty much still shoots even with a hand in his face. Is he getting better about it? Yes, but I think those are still basic truths. 

But the real flaw in our backcourt is defense and playmaking. The Marbury/crawford tandem is a perimeter sieve, which then puts a lot of pressure on our undermanned frontcourt. Hinrich can guard PGs better than Marbury and Marbury, with his strength, can guard SGs better than Crawford, so I see it as a net plus.

And an occasional nice feed not withstanding, I find Marbury a frustrating floor general. He doesn't push tempo, he's well worse than JC at feeding the interior, especially to a bigman in rhythm, his clutch decision making is woeful, etc. The man is a scorer and I'd rather him put his energy into scoring and defense than playmaking since he's not good at doing all three at once, the best I can tell.

As for the frontcourt, of course we need help there. That's just another issue altogether.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Hinrich by a mile.

Hinrich plays defense.
Hinrich is a better 3pt shooter.
Hinrich is a better compliment to Marbury.

Jamal's strengths are too similar to Marbury's strengths for them to play effectively. They both need the ball and clear outs.


----------

